# Neuvorstellung und Fragen zum Thema Schwimmteich/Naturpool



## Max234 (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
nach dem ich im Internet immer wieder Infos zu Schwimmteichen und Naturpools gesucht habe, bin ich nun hier gelandet. Meine Name ist Max, ich bin 36 Jahre alt, verheiratet und stolzer Vater von 2 Töchtern (1,5 und 3 Jahre alt). Wir wohnen im wunderschönen Rhein Neckar Kreis, etwas südlich von Heidelberg- genauer im legendären Nussloch (bekannt durch Mario Barth).
Ich bin mehr oder weniger durch Zufall an ein wunderschönes Baugründsstück gekommen.
Leichte Hanglage, Waldrand und Blick über die Rheinebene.
Bei Aufenthalten in diversen Hotels, haben mich Anlagen mit Naturpools schon immer extrem fasziniert, und wurden langsam aber sicher mit dem Gedanken versehen:
"wenn ich mal baue will ich auch sowas"
Nun ist es soweit, wir sind in der Planung- der Bauantrag ist raus.
Jetzt heisst es langsam die entsprechenden Firmen zu sondieren und sich Angebote einzuholen.
Da kommen dann meine Fragen an Euch ins Spiel.

Ich versuche erstmal zu beschreiben was ich mir vorstelle:

Einen Teich frei angelegt- also keine rechteckige Wanne
Klares Wasser
Möglichst grosse zu beschwimmende Fläche
möglichst natürliche Optik- so wenig wie möglich Folie sichtbar
eventuell heizbar
keine Fische
relativ wartungsarm

Die Möglichkeiten:
zur Verfügung stehen ca 45-60m2
Durch Hanglage wird die Westseite des Grundstücks angehoben (via Beton L Steine) um ca 1,70- daher ist eine Endless optik eventuell möglich
geplanter Einzug Frühjahr 2018- also noch genügend Zeit
Erdarbeiten können gleich mit Bauaushub gemacht werden
ca 110 m2 Süddachfläche stehen zur eventuellen Heizung zur Verfügung

Nun habe ich keine wirkliche Ahnung welcher Gartenbauer vertrauenswürdig ist und in der Lage meine Wünsche zu realisieren?
Ist das oben genannte eh totaler Quatsch?
Wo liegen die Risiken?
Wieviel Budget brauche ich mind?

Ich werde gleich verusuchen noch ein Bild des EG Bauplans einzufügen. Dann bekommt man vll eine bessere Idee. Ich muss dann die Lage noch grob erklären...

Ich hoffe auf viele Anregungen, Tips, Tricks und viel Verständnis mit einem absoluten Neuling und Anfänger.
Ich verspreche aber jetzt schon, jeden zum Riesling auf meiner Terasse einzuladen, wenn dass was wird 

Liebe Grüsse
Max


----------



## Max234 (27. Mai 2016)

Rechts, wo die 3 Einzelgründstücke sind (gehören auch mir- Waldabstandsfläche) ist Osten und direkt der Wald
Links ist bebaut- Auf Grund von Hanglage freier Blick nach Westen in die Rheinebene raus
Oben ist Norden, hier endet das Baugebiet- Äcker
Süden ist unten, hier befindet sich eine kleine Strasse und unsere Garageneinfahrt

So wie im Moment gezeichnet, hat das Becken ca 45m2
Der nordwestlichsten Punkt (kleiner Kringel drum) des Schwimmteichs liegt ca 1,7m über dem Niveau des Nachbargartens

Ich hoffe das illustriert etwas.

liebe Grüsse
Max


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

Ein technikfreier Schwimmteich sollte meines Wissens nach größer sein.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

Mal gerade aus einem anderen Beitrag geklaut


anz111 schrieb:


> Schau mal da:
> 
> 
> http://naglernranch.blogspot.co.at/search/label/Schwimmteich
> ...


Schau dir mal die Teichdokumentation von anz111 an. 
Lese auch mal einfach in den Beiträgen, welche du findest, wenn du Schwimmteich in die Suche hier tippst.


----------



## Max234 (27. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ein technikfreier Schwimmteich sollte meines Wissens nach größer sein.


Das dachte ich mir...
Aber wieso technikfrei?
Von mir aus darf da auch viel Technik rein, wenn es der Sache dient.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

Dann lese dir die Beiträge für die Filteranlagen in Schwerkraft durch.

Persönlich würde ich mir überlegen wie viel Geld noch nach dem Hausbau zur Verfügung ist. AUCH WENN ICH GERNE EINEN TEICH HÄTTE.....erst würde ich das Haus bauen.


----------



## Max234 (27. Mai 2016)

Vollkommen klar.
Aber das bekomme ich hin.
Für den Teich ist noch was da.
Aber ich denke trotzdem es ist sinnvoll synchron zu planen. Allein wegen der erdarbeiten und der Erreichbarkeit der Fläche.


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2016)

Max234 schrieb:


> Der nordwestlichsten Punkt (kleiner Kringel drum) des Schwimmteichs liegt ca 1,7m über dem Niveau des Nachbargartens


Hallo Max,
da würde ich doch glatt erstmal den Statiker mit einbeziehen - 170cm mit jeder Menge Wasser dahinter ist nicht ohne

mein Senf zur Schwimmteichtechnik ==> Schwerkraft  ==> Luftheber (keine stromführenden Teile im Teich  )


----------



## Max234 (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo mitch.
Das stimmt- aber da wir beim Bau ja eh den statiker mit im Boot haben, wird er sich auch dieser Sache an nehmen.
Kennt sich denn einer von euch mit Firmen im rhein neckar kreis aus?


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Mai 2016)

Bei mir sind es 140  cm hinten zur Nachbarin...
Dicke Fundamente und Mauer aus 24er Schalsteinen im Selbstbau ohne Statiker...den ich aber ggf. empfehlen würde.
Fundament ist unten 1m breit....bildet mit der Wand auch ein L...

Teich 1m entfernt....und beginnt dort mit der flacheren Pflanzzone..dem Pflanzenfilterteich.

Rein baulich geht alles, wenn es ordentlich berechberechnet wird kannst Du den Teich auch direkt  an die Grenze.bauen und zum Nachbarn eine Panzerglasscheibe einsetzen......


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo Max

Lass dir mit der Planung und Umsetzung so viel Zeit, bis deine Töchter sicher schwimmen können.

Sonst steht nach dem Bau gleich das Thema "Teichsicherung für Kinder" auf dem Programm - welches immer heftig diskutiert wird!

Und so hast du genügend Zeit, um dir klar zu werden, was du wirklich haben willst.
Hier im Forum gibt es einige Beispiele für echte Traumteiche!
Einfach lesen, lesen, lesen.

Viel Erfolg mit Deinem Projekt!



Knut


----------



## Max234 (8. Juni 2016)

Danke schonmal für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Ich bin gerade am Angebote einholen und mich weiter schlau machen, und lese eifrig hier.
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden sobald es etwas neues gibt


----------

